# The Dictionary



## SeaBreeze (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 10, 2015)

Oh, that's _bad_!!! 

:thumbsup:


----------



## oakapple (Feb 11, 2015)

If Samuel Johnson had  used a computer [shame they were not invented then] his dictionary would have been completed in record time!


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 11, 2015)

oakapple said:


> If Samuel Johnson had  used a computer [shame they were not invented then] his dictionary would have been completed in record time!



Who's Samuel Johnson?  Noah Webster made the dictionary I used.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 11, 2015)

rkunsaw said:


> Who's Samuel Johnson?  Noah Webster made the dictionary I used.



Johnson came out with _A Dictionary of the English Language_, sometime in the mid-1700's. At the time it was seen as one of the most useful works ever published, and served as the model for most other dictionaries that followed.

I think it took him something like 10 years to produce.


----------



## Lady (Feb 11, 2015)

Theres been a few new words since 1700s not for the better neither..


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 12, 2015)

Lady said:


> Theres been a few new words since 1700s not for the better neither..



OMG, LOL! u r rite! 

I often wish we could return to the "thee/thou/thy" days - much more class.


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 12, 2015)

Sam Johnson


----------



## oakapple (Feb 12, 2015)

The Scots never liked that bit ; Oats, a grain, which in England is generally given to horses, but in Scotland supports the people . Hee-hee, porridge! A bit naughty of Johnson.


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 12, 2015)

Here's another picture of Sam!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 12, 2015)

Nothing is better for thee than me!


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 12, 2015)

oakapple said:


> The Scots never liked that bit ; Oats, a grain, which in England is generally given to horses, but in Scotland supports the people . Hee-hee, porridge! A bit naughty of Johnson.



Pffft.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 12, 2015)

My fave:


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 12, 2015)

My husband was horrified a few months ago to see that I had put a dictionary in the recycle bin.  It never got used any more.  It was old.  And when I want to know what something means, I google it.


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 12, 2015)

From agelastic to zugzwangs, one man's pick of the weirdest words from the Oxford English Dictionary

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...weirdest-words-Oxford-English-Dictionary.html


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 12, 2015)

Meanderer said:


> Sam Johnson



:lol: I can read and understand that old script. 
1700? That's only last week where I grew up.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 13, 2015)

Aye, it's interesting how the 's' was and 'f' then.


----------



## oakapple (Feb 13, 2015)

Actually I love porridge [with syrup.] Not with a pinch of salt like the Scots.

Phil your expression looks exactly like my young grandson when told he can't have chocolates.


----------



## oakapple (Feb 13, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Nothing is better for thee than me!
> 
> View attachment 14332



This expression I meant.


----------

